# Doga: Achieving Harmonic Partnership Between Human and Canine



## Snowflakes (Aug 23, 2014)

Yoga + Dog = *Doga*
Doga is a form of yoga that allow you to practice yoga with your dog doing acts of meditation, gentle massage and relaxing stretches.
The activity has proven significant benefits both on people and with their canine pets. Below are the list of some of its beneficial values:
Improves the bond between human and canines. 

Pet owners doing yoga with their dogs get to bond and build trust with their dogs in 
an unusual way. 
Reduces stress, anxiety and depression on both people and animal. 
Improves the dog’s temperament and moods becoming calmer and sober making them easy to manage especially during obedience training. 
The exercise could make your pet feel relaxed and happy while reducing pain and helping the body recover and heal after an injury. 
Doga is an excellent way for dogs and their owners to have fun, bond and enjoy together.
Improved all around wellness.
Manage chronic health condition.
Reduce heart rate and blood pressure. 
Doga can help calm down distressed and anxious dogs. 
Doga stretches can help increase mobility and decrease stiffness in dogs with joint problems
Doga sessions can provide great socialization for dogs helping shy ones doggies come out of their shell.
Doga just like the regular Yoga exercise is a great way to letting everything go and attaining inner peace and toning your body balance with your spirit and soulful selves. The activity might just be the one you and your dog need to achieve that harmony needed living together with your best buddy in this world. So, why not spend Doga time together?
Source


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Sorry -- not really buying into this at all. Dogs don't do yoga; people do. The rest is just dogs socializing with other dogs.


----------



## Snowflakes (Aug 23, 2014)

SubMariner said:


> Sorry -- not really buying into this at all. Dogs don't do yoga; people do. The rest is just dogs socializing with other dogs.


Hahaha.... Good thing I don't offer training sessions about Doga, else I lost you as a prospective client. 

I just do writings of things about my passion about these lovable and adorable beings. 

But for one, I do think the relaxing massage involved in the Doga sessions are good for the dogs and I'm sure they'll truly love it than our regular petting.


----------

